# USA vs Mexico



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice to see more red, white and blue in the stands than green, red and white for a change. 
 Gotta love the Great American Heartland.
At least it won't be a home game for Mexico like the last time they played in LA. 
Go USA.


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2016)

Any player who complains about corner kick drills at practice will have to watch the video of that goal and then turn in a paper next time with "I will cover the back post" written 300 times.


----------



## Jairzinho (Nov 11, 2016)

Corner kick drills? What are those? We practice set plays, and for any set play, especially corner kicks, we have assignments. Assignments are tactical. Either you put players on the post or you don't. The coach decides those tactics. So, either a player selected to mark the back post blew his assignment, or the coach did not assign anyone to the back post. Either way, because he picks the assignments it is the coach's responsibility, hence it is ultimately the coach's fault. And, as anyone can see, multiple assignments were missed on the second goal. Juergen must answer for that. 

It's really all on him.wicked1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2016)

We lost, but there is hope. They just need more discipline and time together, we have some good talent. The bald white guy needs to go.


----------



## splinter (Nov 12, 2016)

This US loss lands strictly on Klinsman's shoulders.   Why would you change a formation at the last minute when you are playing your biggest qualifier.   No way do you keep Omar in the back if you are only playing three.   His ball skills are horrendous and his one on one defending is lacking as well.   Sheriff, I agree with you on the bald guy.   Can't figure out why Klinsman is so enamored with him.   I lost track of how many bad passes he made directly to the other team and he refuses to go in hard on fifty fifty balls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2016)

splinter said:


> This US loss lands strictly on Klinsman's shoulders.   Why would you change a formation at the last minute when you are playing your biggest qualifier.   No way do you keep Omar in the back if you are only playing three.   His ball skills are horrendous and his one on one defending is lacking as well.   Sheriff, I agree with you on the bald guy.   Can't figure out why Klinsman is so enamored with him.   I lost track of how many bad passes he made directly to the other team and he refuses to go in hard on fifty fifty balls.


Yep, is it me or is the Mexican team a bunch of cry baby fakers?


----------



## dfbmike (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree splinter, omar is garbage and mexico went at him all game, even after he got help.  Cant blame em.  Not having Cameron was a big loss for this game, but is only temporary, so back line will be ok.
Also agree with Bradley, problem is, who do you replace him with world class cms dont necessarily grown on trees and he has pretty vast experience, i think its mostly an earn your dues thing.
Thing that pissed me off the most about the game was that noone stood up for the young number 10 after he was chop blocked by the mexican defender...bradley as the captain shoulda whooped that dudes ass on the spot and took one for the team.


----------

